
Which programming language you should use for a web backend - robert-zaremba
http://rz.scale-it.pl/2013/03/08/which_programming_language_should_you_use_for_a_web_backend.html#.UTlo9BaNYGc.hackernews
======
mindcrime
_Lot of banks use them because they have a lot of money and choose expensive
products. Java is expensive because it was built around Enterprise model_

WTF? That doesn't even begin to make sense. What exactly is expensive about
Java?

The basic runtime? No, binary JREs are distributed gratis by Oracle and the
JDK is F/OSS and you can always use OpenJDK.

Application server? No, JBoss, Glassfish, Geronimo and JOnAS are all OSS and
freely available.

Development tools? No, popular text editors like Emacs and Vim work fine for
Java, and there are IDEs like Eclipse, Netbeans and IntelliJ IDEA are OSS and
freely available. Popular build tools like Ant, Ivy and Maven are OSS and
freely available.

Web frameworks? No, there are something like 60 web frameworks for Java:
Struts, Play, Webwork, Tapestry, Wicket, Spring MVC, ZK, etc., etc., etc. Most
are OSS and freely available.

Libraries? I can't even name a "for pay" Java library, but there are freely
available, OSS libraries available in Java for almost any task you can think
of.

Developers? OK, you got me. Since Java is still pretty popular in the
enterprise, there's pretty good demand for skilled Java developers, so they
don't come cheap. But guess what.. NO skilled developers come cheap!

Databases? Either "no" or "irrelevant" depending on how you look at it. Java
works fine with almost any database, including both "really fucking expensive"
ones like Oracle and DB2, as well as the standard assortment of F/OSS
databases: MySQL, Firebird, PostgreSQL, etc. And then there's the specialized
stuff like HBase...

I dunno, I'll admit there are plenty of reasons to criticize Java, but I can't
see how "expensive" is anywhere near being a valid (much less major)
criticism.

~~~
robert-zaremba
You missed the context: Enterprise model. The costs come with overcomplicated
solutions. I admit my expression wasn't clear. I've just fix it. Thanks for
comment.

Of course there are a lot of great F/OSS projects.

~~~
mindcrime
Yeah, I'm still not seeing it. If a startup chooses Java (or some other JVM
language for that matter) they aren't bound to adopt any of the
stereotypically "enterprisey" stuff that more established companies might use.

It's also important to note that not all complicated solutions are actually
"overcomplicated". Some problems, by their nature, do demand complicated
solutions. Just to play Devil's Advocate and all...

------
t0
>PHP frameworks (I don’t want to talk about the last one)

In an article about web programming languages.. really?

~~~
robert-zaremba
As I mentioned in the article, I only wanted to _discuss some of them_

